# Abu Dhabi Brunch?



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

My wife and I are headed to Abu Dhabi tomorrow morning and were pondering going to a brunch. Does anyone know of a decent one that includes alcoholic drinks (not just sparkling wine)?


----------

